# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] [Cracked] Archebuddy + 2 Plugins

## grapedrankdawg

Archebuddy is shutting down in March (The new year 2017 and our plans) so I decided to release my crack. It includes 2 plugins, AeonMiner and AeonTrader (tradepacks), please tell me if you want more. 



Only tested on Windows 10 x64.



Download: https://mega.nz/#!9lFWVJRY!nRhu6bzTF...wtM15vdD86TBr0

Password: ownedcore

Virus scan: Antivirus scan for 91577cea18ffbf12c1215656a4b08417c5e08a8276412eed267daa0e8b67ce4e at
UTC - VirusTotal

----------


## BloodMagic

gonna test it tommorow...

----------


## rozh8080

too big pile. so we don't download

----------


## Mirotorg

can i get this crack? file was delete

----------


## Mirotorg

Heey plsssss

----------


## scamerup

Since nobody seems to know, I downloaded this and ended up with a svchost trojan that placed itself in my appdata. Also, if you pay attention, the virusscan is a different file than what is actually downloaded. So, do not trust this download, period.

----------


## ThornStorm

my kaspersky finded a trojan into it.

----------


## alperencpt

the file is iis not there anymore

----------

